# Birth Mom Baby shower?



## CookMonster91

I was wondering if anyone who was pregnant, and put their kid up for adoption, ever thought to had a baby shower?

How it went/what did you do?

I am really wanting to have a baby shower, more in just the celebration. It is my first and after a hard loss of my father it would be fun to have a little party for the baby.

Obviously the one BIG difference is no presents for the baby as I am not keeping it. How did you go about that/the celebration? Or how would you?
(maybe a few gifts for the mom? for after the baby is born or some things for the pregnant mom?) 

Just any information on having a party/baby shower for a birth mom would be very interesting to hear. :)

My friend eagerly wants to give me one, but I want to guide her some since it isnt going to be the typical baby shower.


----------



## lilmissbroody

hi there,

I had a friend who went through adoption and while she was pregnant we gave her a shower. we decided to make it as celebration of the wonderful thing that she was doing amd all the gifts were things that she couldnt use now, but could pamper herself once the baby was born.
things like a day spa pass, a special night out, foods that she liked but were "non pregnancy foods", etc etc.

we all had a great time. we all wrote her a letter or some kind of note that encouraged her and would uplift her spirits if she ever needed and put them in this beautiful vase. some were anonymous and she said they helped so much when she needed it.

just some ideas, i havent been through this but i have been on the other end, so if you ever wanna chat, pm me or i can give you my fb, email, etc.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

^^I think that's a lovely idea. :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what a lovely idea :) good luck


----------



## Mummyplus3

The notes in the vase sounds wonderful x


----------



## marymekodhit

wow, this is a great idea.


----------



## wannabmum

What a beautiful idea really is :hugs:.

Good luck huni :hugs:

xxx


lilmissbroody said:


> hi there,
> 
> I had a friend who went through adoption and while she was pregnant we gave her a shower. we decided to make it as celebration of the wonderful thing that she was doing amd all the gifts were things that she couldnt use now, but could pamper herself once the baby was born.
> things like a day spa pass, a special night out, foods that she liked but were "non pregnancy foods", etc etc.
> 
> we all had a great time. we all wrote her a letter or some kind of note that encouraged her and would uplift her spirits if she ever needed and put them in this beautiful vase. some were anonymous and she said they helped so much when she needed it.
> 
> just some ideas, i havent been through this but i have been on the other end, so if you ever wanna chat, pm me or i can give you my fb, email, etc.


----------

